# Shostakovich - 24 Preludes



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

The 1962 recording of Shostakovich's "Preludes & Fugues" performed by Tatiana Nikolayeva seems to be highly recommended -

but it's also highly difficult (= until now impossible for me  ) to find.

Here's a link to the review in Classics Today of the recording:

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-15639/

The other recordings that Nikolayeva did in 1987 and 1991 are readily available on Regis and Hyperion.

But unfortunately the 1962 recording is proving elusive.

Does anyone know where it might be found...?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

On the Doremi label, $49.99 from ArkivMusic.

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=390457


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I thin k I bought my copy from Amazon.co.uk, HMV in Japan has it as well!

*the 24 @ DOREMI*

It seems to be available on the "semi pirate" label Venezia as well:

*The 24 @ Venezia*

Japan is a very good place to find rare discs!

/ptr


----------



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

Wonderful tips, "Nereffid" and "ptr" - your help is very much appreciated.

And it seems I've found what I'm looking for! 

(And now I'll explore what Japan has to offer conc. rare discs, as ptr mentions - though it might become a rather costly adventure..!)


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I have a recording by Keith Jarrett that I like very much. It also has the advantage that, being more recent, it doesn't have any hiss or crackle. 

This is probably heresy, but I think I like the Shostakovich preludes and fugues more than those of Bach...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

This one's been available on Amazon for years.

I actually prefer Ashkenay's...










or Melnikov...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

This probably heresy, but I think I like the Shostakovich preludes and fugues more than those of Bach...

Yes... that would indeed amount to heresy.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

brianvds said:


> I have a recording by Keith Jarrett [...]


That's an excellent recording, briandvds.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

ptr said:


> I thin k I bought my copy from Amazon.co.uk, HMV in Japan has it as well!


£7.49 for the MP3 version on Amazon.co.uk is a heckuva deal, imo.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I have only listened to the Scherbakov record, I like it a lot but don't know how it compare to the others.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

The whole disc is on spotify, if you use it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

I have only heard Melnikov's recording, but enjoyed it very much.


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

If anyone is is looking for it, here's the LP record :

http://www.popsike.com/SHOSTAKOVICH-24-PRELUDES-FUGUES-4-LP-box-set-Vol-2-part-3-Super-rare/200739213026.html

My favorite is the 1987 recording.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I like that 1987 recording of op.87 the best, too.

For those interested, there's an interview/biopic with Nikolayeva on Youtube:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Here is the 1962 recording on Amazon (US).


----------

